

Have any good links/articles on job queuing & db sharding? - jv2222

Does anyone have good links on how/when/why to use job queuing to scale web apps? Also, articles on db sharding would be useful too :)
======
hachiya
A recent article on a job queue, Beanstalkd:

[http://www.topbit.co.uk/serendipity/archives/21-Doing-the-
wo...](http://www.topbit.co.uk/serendipity/archives/21-Doing-the-work-
elsewhere-Asynchronous-Message-Queues.html)

Beanstalkd is described at the link below, and was originally designed to help
handle the Facebook Causes app, with a claimed 9.5 million users.
<http://xph.us/software/beanstalkd/>

